# Crimestoppers launches appeal for the final ten Operation Captura fugitives wanted in



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

https://www.gov.uk/government/world...n-operation-captura-fugitives-wanted-in-spain




> The final countdown begins in Spain for UK crime-fighting charity Crimestoppers and the Serious Organised Crime Agency (SOCA), as only ten most wanted individuals remain on their Operation Captura list following the arrest of the 53rd target.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

I just checked it and, phew, I'm not on the list.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

thrax said:


> I just checked it and, phew, I'm not on the list.


But where is the list?
I mean with photos.
I can't find it...


----------



## crookesey (May 22, 2008)

Pesky Wesky said:


> But where is the list?
> I mean with photos.
> I can't find it...


One of them nicked it.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

I'm not on the list either, even if I was they would never find me out here


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

We have ways, we will find you and when we do we must go for a drink or three...


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

My ex nextdoor neighbour was caught not so long ago!!! BBC News - Fugitive Mark Lilley found in Spanish villa panic room

Jo xxx


----------



## crookesey (May 22, 2008)

Hepa said:


> I'm not on the list either, even if I was they would never find me out here


He's standing behind you.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

jojo said:


> My ex nextdoor neighbour was caught not so long ago!!! BBC News - Fugitive Mark Lilley found in Spanish villa panic room
> 
> Jo xxx


yes that was a bit of a shock but it is why I cannot talk with you anymore. My friends in Moscow have forbidden it....


----------



## crookesey (May 22, 2008)

jojo said:


> My ex nextdoor neighbour was caught not so long ago!!! BBC News - Fugitive Mark Lilley found in Spanish villa panic room
> 
> Jo xxx


You could have let the poor sod out once in while.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

crookesey said:


> You could have let the poor sod out once in while.


LOL!! His children used to play with mine and I remember asking them once what their daddy did for a living because they had such an amazing house..... "He's a pool cleaner" they said!!!!!! I kinda thought there must be more to it, but....... I'm blonde and thought it best not to pry 

Jo xxx


----------

